# Main 12 volt off/on switch 99 Hymer s 700



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi All.
Been a while since I posted as no troubles from then till now. :frown2:

The Main 12 volt off on switch ( Hauptschalter) is located on the extreme right of the display board (panel 105) it has a green led above to indicate when on. The switch has stopped working, neither operates off nor on, but led and all electrics are operational.

My parts supplier says the individual switch is unavailable... only the full panel.:frown2:

So i'm looking for any advice or on any workarounds etc.....I don't want to leave van with 12 volt always on.

The neighboring switch (external light) looked identical so I tried a swapping it but no go....strange thing is that the led and electrics remained on even after the switch was removed....so I presume that the main switch connects to some relay somewhere and that the relay is leaving the electrics on?
Maybe some "sparky" will enlighten me ...though keep it simple as like my switches I'm coming to the end of my sell by date :smile2:

Aye the Flyingscotsman


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Have you tried looking at Maplins or RS Components for a similar switch to replace?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

A bit of advice, you are not going to get many replies with your opening line of ''Been a while since I posted as no troubles from then till now''.

A forum is not just for when you have problems, if everyone did that then there would be no posts at all virtually.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not everyone wants to use the forum as a second Facebook,:grin2: I think he is fortunate that he has not had any problems, mind you it is not a UK build, but parts are dammed expensive on those.>


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

There's a difference between a second facebook and 43 posts in almost 10 years, if he had left that first line out it would have been better, that's all.


----------



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Mea Culpa!
Thanks for putting me right, sorry I've not used the forum correctly.

Thanks Mcpezza re checking maplins or Rs for replcement I'll check it out. Though I wondered why the switch i tried to replace it with had no effect and about the relay issue?

Aye flying scotsman


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

First the two switches. I have an S740 so not exactly the same. The s/w that turns off electrics is a a momentary push to make or push to break s/w that will trip a latched relay. You can get one that will do both just use different terminals. The light one would be a simple SPST (may look identical). So they wouldn't do the same job.

At maplins you want one that looks the same but as I say a push to make/break, not a pole s/w tell the person.

Dick


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

My 12v has been switched on for 17 years now without a problem. Why would you want to switch it off? I can hear my switch activate a relay and the led does go out when switching off.
If you really need too know I will try and trace the location of the relay as it seems to be near the front and the Elektroblok. 
I see no problem with the way you use the Forum.


----------



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> First the two switches. I have an S740 so not exactly the same. The s/w that turns off electrics is a a momentary push to make or push to break s/w that will trip a latched relay. You can get one that will do both just use different terminals. The light one would be a simple SPST (may look identical). So they wouldn't do the same job.
> 
> At maplins you want one that looks the same but as I say a push to make/break, not a pole s/w tell the person.
> 
> Dick


Thanks Dick but you,ve lost me....not your fault but i just don't know enough about switches :frown2:...not even able to ask the right questions.

Aye the flyingscotsman


----------



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

BillCreer said:


> My 12v has been switched on for 17 years now without a problem. Why would you want to switch it off? I can hear my switch activate a relay and the led does go out when switching off.
> If you really need too know I will try and trace the location of the relay as it seems to be near the front and the Elektroblok.
> I see no problem with the way you use the Forum.


Hi Bill
Good question....I've always understood it was good practice (don't want to start any war here) thought main reason was for safety eg water leak when out of van ,pump just keep going, or for electrical safety or flattening leisure battery.

The main reason though is that i'm getting the van ready for sale, this happened yesterday, I could live with it it but I don't want to pass this problem onto someone else. If it is something I can fix myself i'll have a go.

So do you think that the relay is the problem? Is it just a matter of a new relay, pulling it out like a fuse and replacing it.?
Would the switch then work?....

Sorry if these are dumb questions but only way i'll learn is by asking:smile2:

aye the Flyingscotsman


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The manual says that even with 12v switched off the heater/boiler, entrance step and counter lights stay live so I don't see that it's anything to worry about.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Try touching the bare ends of the wires together that were connected to the s/w. If you hear the relay click it's the s/w at fault. If you can't either it is too far away or its the relay

Dick


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Bill

I use mine if I want to release water in taps when I drain down, the pump does not run then, when taps are in on position, it allows all water out of the pipes.

Ian


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I just pull out the "pump" fuse out on the Elektroblock.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Why bother if your switch works


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I go to the Elektrblock anyway because I pull the mains cable out so as not to leave the mains charging active (permanent use fatigues the charging circuit according to the repairer). I do however like the 12v on because it keeps the light circuit live so I can enter in the dark etc. and solar still keeps the batteries topped up.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh Ok

|Ian


----------



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> Try touching the bare ends of the wires together that were connected to the s/w. If you hear the relay click it's the s/w at fault. If you can't either it is too far away or its the relay
> 
> Dick


Good Plan Dick.
Tried it out today but unfortunately NO go!
So its a relay problem as well as the switch?

Think Bill said he could point me to the direction of my relay switch...but if it's soldered in I'll have to put in the hands of the experts.:serious:

Aye Ronnie


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The relay is inside the Elektroblock which is logical I suppose. Might be worth switching the rocker switch on and off on top of the Elektrblock that might reset it. Failing that you could give these a ring http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/schaudt-elektroblock.php.. What type of Elektrblock do you have?


----------



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Sorry Bill, 
I've been quiet as the waggon has been in the garage for just over a week :-( Fuel gauge in tank had been needing doing for years..hold up was them waiting for part.

Anyway i have it back.... First No Rocker switch, or any switch that I can see on the block...though there is a big plug going into the side of it, I did give it a bit of a pull but it seems pretty secure.

The electroblock model is EBL 4- 105 if that tells you anything?

The sight though of that large blue box, with all the fuses, relays and whatever else in fills me with a bit of dread, is replacing a relay in such a box a job for the "experts" or could an apprentice do it?

Aye the Flying Scotsman


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Your Elektroblock is different to mine which is an EBL 99. Your best bet is to contact the repairer identified in that link I posted. I see that he would prefer to be emailed but there is also a telephone number. If you describe the issue to him I'm sure he'll have a very good idea what the problem is.

That link also includes full instructions for removing the unit.

He's a good Engineer and refurbed an EBL for me (I now have a spare) but he also has a good knowledge of Motorhome electrics.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

BillCreer said:


> My 12v has been switched on for 17 years now without a problem. Why would you want to switch it off? I can hear my switch activate a relay and the led does go out when switching off.
> If you really need too know I will try and trace the location of the relay as it seems to be near the front and the Elektroblok.
> I see no problem with the way you use the Forum.


Well maybe a small "thank you" would have been nice.:laugh:


----------



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Ok Folks,
Been away for a bit.

To end the story, looks like i'm just going to have to live with the 12 volt being on all the time as it looks to be a bit involved and costly to pursue electroblock removal to send it away for repair/rennovation.

Thanks to all who advised, and had patience with my questions and tardy responses

Again thanks.

Aye the flyingscotsman


----------

